# Mergambi from Mister Magpie



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful shooter, fits to my small hands perfectly can shoots well.... pics don't do justice for his craftsmanship.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!

That is an awesome shooter!!!

So pocketable and ergonomic!! Love those palm swells!!

Nice acquisition, my friend 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> That is an awesome shooter!!!
> 
> ...


I really forgot to mention... I have shoot with many palm swells slingshots but Darren's design is most comfortable.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Irfan, I am so glad that you are pleased with it. Happy shooting!

Darren


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

That is a sweet looking shooter! The palm swell does look comfortable. Nice score.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> That is an awesome shooter!!!
> 
> ...


 :yeahthat: :thumbsup:


----------

